

The why and how of Measuring Software Quality - ses
http://blog.ssims.co.uk/index.php/2013/11/the-why-and-how-of-measuring-software-quality/

======
alttag
I study software processes for a living. Most of the organizations I've looked
at are large enough and have mature enough processes that some of your list
doesn't apply.

In a recent project, we sent a request to an industry luminary (one of the
signers of the Agile Manifesto), on what metric(s) would be ideal for
improving the quality output of agile teams. He responded back that the only
metric he thought worth considering was the number of interruptions developers
encountered daily.

The company we were studying at the time made two distinct changes: 1) re-
working their automated build failure notification email (better recipient
targeting, clearer error highlighting) resulting in faster fix commits. 2) An
organizational push to trim their unit test suite (by about half) which
decreased time needed for hardening and freed resources for new development.

